# Taxis and Commuters Wordwide/your local



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Post pictures, and comments about your local taxis and compare with others!
Keep the posts within the rules, but still have fun  
Taxis have improved over the years with, TV technology and computer technology. Now, no hassle, it all started here! :happy: 
Welcome ALL :master: :master: :master: :master: :master:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Here are Pictures
Ill be posting more everyday


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

In raleigh if you want a taxi you hafta call and wait an hour for them to show up. Most taxis are crown vics or vans or regular looking cars. We do have alot of mercedes taxis for some reason.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 13, 2005)

In India we have two models, the Hindustan Ambassador and the premier padmini, both long past their 'sell-by' date that are used as taxis.I guess they're cheaper to maintain than the new models of cars.Almost all taxis in India run on CNG.










Taxis are painted yellow and black in almost all cities except Calcutta where they're all yellow.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's a pic of Marine Drive i Mumbai(Bombay).In the bottom left you can see Premier taxicabs lined up by the kerb....










These old cars do have character and cabdrivers in India swear by them!!


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

cayenne said:


> Here's a pic of Marine Drive i Mumbai(Bombay).In the bottom left you can see Premier taxicabs lined up by the kerb....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! :happy: 
I never knew that......could you post a picture or two?


----------



## cayenne (Sep 13, 2005)

MirageBistro......Indian cabs for you!!...

The Ambassador taxicab.It is to the indians what the 'Checker' cabs were to the Americans!...


















Premier taxicab...only in Mumbai(Bombay).They run on CNG.









Toyota Qualis









TATA Indica









Ford iKon









Maruti Omni van


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the cooperation :applause: :applause:


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

*mumbai*










Thats mostly just coincidence

the gallardo is not a taxi but the old classic looking black car with yellow roof trimmings is a taxi(one of the few types) they have standard fare

and if u look further down the Blue car parked on the side is a Cool Cab wich came around 5+ yrs ago. They have AC and are more expensive.

Many new ones have come though

more to come later i guess hopefully


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

^ VIEW FROM INSIDE









lot of them have personalized lights and sound systems









the old fashioned meters









the rates


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

They ride these rickshaws in the Subarbs

not allowed in Metro










new ones? coming out next yr? supposed to be as cheap as current ones










hahaha


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Here's an NY cab. Took it last year. (sorry about the fence being in the way).


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

All the taxis in Shanghai are Volkswagen Santanas, most of which are equipped with LCD TV:s in the front seat as well as the back seat.


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

Buenos Aires City:



















taxi of ezeiza airport


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

Kuala Lumpur taxi



















KLIA Airport limo


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Toronto taxis do not have uniform colours and models, the most comon types are Chevy Impala, Chrylser Intrepid, Ford Taurus and Toyota Camry. (and sometimes Dodge Caravan)

Taxis in Beijing used to have a mix of diferent models, but 2 years ago they replaced them with Hyundai Elantras and standardized the colour.

Looks really ugly IMO.


----------

